# Job interview invite--now what??



## canuckgirl (Jun 19, 2014)

so if you read my thread "do I separate? or not?" you can see that one of the problems I have is self sufficiency if I leave my husband with my 3 kids...well, lo and behold..and like several people told me replying to the above thread to do I had a voice mail tonight from a place who wants to interview me! now I'm freaking out cause its in a city an hour away. I'd have to move. And quickly likely. So many things, what if he won't let me take the kids? but I do anyway and he charges me with kidnapping? what if? what if? what if? what if my kids hate me taking them away from everything? I'm terrified. Its just an interview but it opens up a whole new can of scary possibilities...I have zero confidence or self esteem right now either...


----------



## Acorn (Dec 16, 2010)

Go on the interview, and give it your best shot.

If you get the job, you can worry about all this stuff, but right now it is just "What if". Worrying about it gets you nowhere.

And... even if you don't get this job, it is GREAT practice for interviewing. This is a skill that benefits you throughout your life.

Good luck!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What Acorn said.

If you don't go to the interview, you're already making the decision. If you go to the interview, you keep your options open. And you can continue to do so until you need to sign a contract.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WolverineFan (Nov 26, 2013)

I am lifting you up in my prayers. Blessings!


----------



## canuckgirl (Jun 19, 2014)

Well, they want me to come for a second interview today. I'm indecisive whether to go. Seems like a lot of work if I cant realistically take it  but in this economy I feel it may be all the comes way in a while, who knows? the fact its 1.5 hrs away and would mean finally leaving my husband is the scariest part of course....


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Do it. You owe it to yourself to give it your best shot.

And 1-1/2 hours isn't an impossible commute for awhile until you get it sorted out. People in who work in large cities and live in the burbs do it everyday.


----------



## canuckgirl (Jun 19, 2014)

My husband also works really long days, he leaves at 7 and is home at 5:30... I'd be leaving at 6:30 and home by 6...our kids are only 8,6 and 3


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Canuck,

You have started four separate threads, three alone today. Please stick to one so people know what's going on more easily.


----------

